# What would you do? Trouble at the flea market



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

Okay, my entire booth is hair accessories and jewelry and sunglasses. Most of my stuff is hair accessories.

I set up this morning and then another lady showed up and seemed to make a point of setting up across from me. (This is not her usual location, and I think she paid someone else a few bucks to move to a new space.) She sells shoes and cheap plastic toys and pots and pans.

She's come by my booth several times and made observations that I "have a real good business" and have "lots of customers."

Well, today she set up with a ton of hair accessories from the exact same wholesaler I use. SAME stuff -- same brands, same packaging, identical. So she's found my wholesaler.

And she's charging the *wholesale* cost of the stuff. So where I'm selling headbands for $1.50 she's selling 'em for 3X$1.00 each -- that sort of thing. She's losing money when you factor in the cost of shipping. 

All day, I sold three pair of sunglasses and *one* headband, in a style she didn't have. Pathetic. Normally I'd gross $30-40 on the hair accessories.

Augh. My suspicion is that she's trying to run me out of business, and then she'll mark her prices up. I'm not sure there's anything I can do, but I'm almost heartbroken at this -- I've tried so hard to build a customer base up, and I was getting somewhere, and now someone does this. 

She has other merchandise, so I guess she can afford to sell at cost or at a slight loss ... it's no skin off her nose. 

She also made a comment about how well the sunglasses were selling (!), so I expect she'll have sunglasses next week. I only sold three sunglasses, but they're eyeball bait -- they bring people over who buy other stuff after they try the glasses on. Except if there's a vendor across the aisle shouting that her stuff's cheaper, then eyeball bait doesn't exactly work.

And if I switch to other merchandise? Will she just keep undercutting me? :shrug:

I've deliberately *not* sold much religious jewelry so as not to take sales away from the people selling rosaries and the like. I don't sell hats because I don't want to take sales away from the guy with the huge selection of hats. I came in with hair accessories and (handmade, beads) jewelry because nobody was selling anything similar to that. And now ... this.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Is there anyone in charge of who sets up where? If so you might want to tell them that you need a new location - away from someone who is imitating your business. Other than that, I don't think there's much you can do. Sorry...that's a rough place to be


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

This is a very informal swap meet. It's a dirt field behind the local liquor store & hole in the wall restaurant -- they rent spaces for $4 each and then make a killing on all the customers it draws in to their businesses. 

It's close to my house, and the informal aspect is nice in some ways, because I can also sell poultry or goats there if I have extras. But there's very little management at all. You just pick a spot and park and they come around and collect their $4 and make it very clear they don't want to be bothered by trouble from the vendors.


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

What irritates me is that if she's behaving like this, it's also ultimately going to be counterproductive to her. If the swap has lots of vendors, it brings in lots of customers. If she runs the other vendors out of business then there will be fewer people visiting the swap. 

(This is not a huge swap meet -- maybe 20 people total. It tends to have decent business though; my gross is higher here, on average, than at the "big" formal swap meets in Phoenix.)

I dunno. None of her other stuff was selling, so maybe *she'll* go out of business. She's marking her shoes and pots and pans up higher than what Wal-mart charges for the same things, so she may be trying to make up for what she's losing on hair accessories with that. I didn't see her sell anything but hair accessories.

OTOH, it was a really bad day overall. I didn't sell anything but sunglasses and one headband, which was pathetic period. I usually sell a bunch of jewelry and not one piece (not even a friendship bracelet) sold.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thats really a hard one to answer, & I do feel for you.
I used to make some good money at our local swap meet, & then they sold the land to some developer,who wants to run poor looking people out,& the small one that is left is just junky. Really, he got the local non-government,all donation, food bank closed.
This is a poor area.
Its my experience that clothes,books,pots & pans dont go over to well in this area.
I think a lot of the people that stopped by were just looking to spend an afternoon with the kids, & spend a few bucks here & there.
I guess what Im trying to say is you just got to know your market & area.
One girl would show up with veges that were rejected as 1st rate from farms & would sell out in a few hours. People went there just for the produce she brought. She would also give out a business card where they could buy through out the week as well.
One other girl bought a bunch of SMC merchandise & sold very little, people around here just weren't into it.
One guy bought holiday themed items from china.I got to talking to him & he said he bought bulk loads at wholesale prices, Im guessing less than $1 a piece & sold them for $2. He usually walked off with $2-300 a day. People loved to buy some cute little knick knack for $2.
Then you have your collecters, they are looking for certain items, at a good price. I have a little knowledge about that,not enough to make a lot of money at it.
One guy used to sell these blue/older bottles from the 1900 era's & made some really good money at it.
Its just weird what will sell at a swap meet.
You get so many people looking for so many different things.
If I was in your situation, I would try to figure out what people want,what kind of place your in, like a rich or poor area, & cater to the market.
As too the lady, I might just raise my prices a bit, & send every customer I could find her way. Eventually she will go broke, or get tired of hauling around stuff, & then pack up all the stuff at the end of the night, for no profit.
Meanwhile figure out what else you can offer.

Good Luck, I hope this helps


----------



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

If she is using the same wholesaler. You might be able to leverage them. If she is only buying a little and you are buying a lot they may not wish to lose you as a customer. On the other hand if you know your real coast and she is undercutting you there has to be a reason. And it may be she has promised to buy more from that wholesaler as she may have more than one stand or sell more often. Its the free market but this kind of free market sucks. Believe me I know. try and complete with the Chinese someday . You may just have to count on loyal customers and hope you can outlast her.


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

Unfortunate for sure.

But... This is business.

Some people just don't have the common courtesy and sense of right and wrong. They are the ones that usually don't stay in business very long.

Hand in there and keep at it. Never surrender and never quit. You will eventually prevail.

L


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Maybe she won't show up again. Maybe she'll get athlete's foot really bad.


----------



## Cassie (Dec 7, 2002)

That is so maddening and mean. I know, some might call her a good businesswoman; I'm sticking with mean. I don't know anything about this kind of business, but is there any way to find a wholesaler, maybe through word of mouth, who could supply items she wouldn't have--at least for awhile until she finds them. Or a wholesaler who offers territories on their products and won't sell to her. What about buying unique and unusual items via craigslist, garage sales and ebay. My sister-in-law makes good money buying and re-selling antiques. I hope things work out for you.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I was in the flea market business for ten yrs and this type of seller really spoils things.
Most folks can't afford to sell at a loss even in one line of several they carry. I feel for you especially that the owners aren't willing to deal with this type of issue and at least approach her, maybe move her to the other end or something. I know you have worked hard to get this business going, I hope you don't lose it.

PQ


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

We do flea markets and we have good enough suppliers that we often can sell for less than other venders do.
We are not loosing money. We just have better supplies. is it possible you have a middle man supplier and she knows where your middle man is getting the hair clips.
I used to sell them my self. i could sell whole pks for $1 or 2 dollars and some people broke the pkgs open and sold them by the peice for much more money. i still made good money, on volume sales. in fact I had people come to me to get things whole sale and they took them to a different market to sell them by the peice.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

If management of the flea market has no restrictions, then it's just between you and her.

In that case, it's who ever blinks first. If she can sell at a loss longer than you can handle having no sales, she wins. If you can hold out longer at no profit than she can hold out with a negative cash flow, you win.

Either way, one of you must lose.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Can you sell baked goods there that you make?


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Perhaps drop your prices down to what they cost you. That would force her to go even lower - increasing her loss. Then try to outlast her.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I would talk to her and tell her just like you told us, and how you worked hard
to build you buisness and what it means to you and how her actions have affected that. either she will see reason or not and if not well Ive got one name for ya "GEORGE HAYDUKE" :hobbyhors you should be able to find his copys of his books online (e-book format) might help formulate a plan after 
all one good deed deserves another right.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

An example of eBay and alternative inventory. Does anyone at this flea market sell fishing tackle? As an example go to eBay and do a search on fishing tackle, then on wholesale lots. One on there from the Cleveland, OH area seems like a decent deal, but you are buying the pig in the poke. Also try alternative searches, such as fishing lures. (I'm not recommending fishing tackle, just using it as an example.)

If you have the resources to do so, play dirty. Consider a sign: I will beat any market seller's prices by 10% for an identical item.

I have friends who flea market. One is a consignment shop. The owner there will frequently mark up inventory if she feels the vendor has priced it too low. The other is one which rents out booths. There they note it is basically the same crowd every weekend. For some it is apparently just something to do that day.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

||Downhome|| said:


> I would talk to her and tell her just like you told us, and how you worked hard
> to build you buisness and what it means to you and how her actions have affected that. either she will see reason or not and if not well Ive got one name for ya "GEORGE HAYDUKE" :hobbyhors you should be able to find his copys of his books online (e-book format) might help formulate a plan after
> all one good deed deserves another right.


Aw, geeze...

An Edward Abbey fan, eh?

But I don't think that GW Hayduke's methods are necessarily something in which the OP would engage.

Cygnet, I'm sorry that woman is doing this. It can be SOOOoooo irritating when you feel unable to deal with some situations.

Hopefully, you'll find a way to deal with this in a way that helps you come out on top.

{{{HUGS}}}


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Not sure what your takings are like, but could you put up a small raffle prize, and give a ticket to every customer who spends money with you? 

Hope it works out

hoggie


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

hoggie said:


> Not sure what your takings are like, but could you put up a small raffle prize, and give a ticket to every customer who spends money with you?
> 
> Hope it works out
> 
> hoggie


Hoggie, you're so clever! What a great idea!


----------



## Claudia in NY (May 10, 2002)

walmart has come to your fleamart in the guise of this woman! sadly, this is the unseemly side of business...underhanded competition...either beat her at her own game: 1) be creative, like the raffle ticket idea or give a coupon for 50% off one item on next weeks purchase (that way they come back to *you*) 2) move your location or change your merchandise. good luck, common sense and a good dose of creativity should serve you well.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Maybe I'm missing something here - not the first time - but couldn't you or a friend just buy all her "competing stuff" right after she sets up? You get rid of the direct competition plus increase your inventory for no more cost than it would be then if you went to your supplier.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Micheal said:


> Maybe I'm missing something here - not the first time - but couldn't you or a friend just buy all her "competing stuff" right after she sets up? You get rid of the direct competition plus increase your inventory for no more cost than it would be then if you went to your supplier.



Michael, you are brilliant. 

Jennifer


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Raffles....are illegal without a license in some states (Wisconsin is one of them), so be VERY careful...it's also considered, by some states, to be a form of gambling. Check your state's laws first.

Michael's idea has great merit. If she's selling at wholesale price...buy out her stock of the items that you sell...that would mean no shipping for you, the same price you buy at and you'd be the one with the profit. I'd suggest having someone else buy the stuff tho...and first thing when the flea market opens.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I third Michael's idea. Absolutely brilliant, particular if she is selling at a loss to try to drive you out.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh, gosh, thanks for the praise  
Hope it works out for you!!!!


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I'd be very suspicious of the wholesaler. I suspect that the deal she is getting is better than yours and a frank talk with the wholesaler is in order. As someone else mentioned, it is also possible that your wholesaler may only be a jobber, and she may have gone up the line to the next level.

Buying her inventory as was suggested will only encourage her behavior. What you have to consider is what you want for an outcome, and how much you are willing to put into it. You may want to get out of the business, or you may want to compete.

You have to think in a whole different way if you want to compete. Those of us who have been in business and marketing know a few tricks...   

I shouldn't, but I'll share one. First, find a better wholesaler, or push for better prices from the current one. He may demand a larger order, but I'm reasonably sure the new vendor isn't selling at cost, so you likely have some room to negotiate better prices. 

In any event, get a large order, let your supplier know that you are upset and will be looking for alternate suppliers if he can't work with you (this is VERY important in case there is back-checking [you'll see what I mean in a second]), and a grab a bunch of empty boxes to stack up in you car or behind the stand, to make it look like you have a GIANT order. 

Now... Mark your stuff down to 25% below her stuff, go over to her at her booth early on and thank her profusely for forcing you to find a new supplier that will provide you items at a cost of only 30%!!! of what she is selling stuff for. 

Smile all day long and give away a few items to reinforce the idea. Towards the end of the day, saunter over to her booth and appear to take pity on her. Offer to buy ALL her competing stock at the 25% lower price you have been charging all day, but only if she doesn't compete against you again. Then suggest some items she might sell that could be good sellers for her as you sweep her competing items out.

If done correctly, the outcome is that you have put pressure on your wholesaler for a better price, bought out your competitor's inventory, and will have her scrambling around for days unsuccessfully trying to locate your new supplier. 

In the meantime, for the cost difference of the items you sold at discount, compared to your wholesale price, you have been able to pick up an entire batch of stock for 25% off what you would otherwise pay, while establishing your dominance in the market area.


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for all the suggestions.

I've been sick with pneumonia for three weeks, so I haven't been back since I posted this. (I had pneumonia the weekend this happened, too -- knew I was sick, didn't know I was that sick.)

It's about to the end of the season here, it'll be too hot for flea markets in a few weeks. So I'm inclined to just let it go -- I'm going to make a catalog of my hair doodads & sell some to friends and coworkers and maybe try to unload some on ebay. I'll do two or three more weekends and see if she's there, but I'm just not going to stress over it otherwise. Not worth the effort or emotional angst.

(I have RA and asthma. The arthritis meds + the asthma led to pneumonia. This is likely going to happen every time I get sick ... but I can't do without the RA meds and there aren't any substitutes. That _really_ puts life and this sort of nonsense in perspective, y'know?)


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Cygnet said:


> I've been sick with pneumonia for three weeks, so I haven't been back since I posted this. (I had pneumonia the weekend this happened, too -- knew I was sick, didn't know I was that sick.)
> 
> ...(I have RA and asthma. The arthritis meds + the asthma led to pneumonia. This is likely going to happen every time I get sick ... but I can't do without the RA meds and there aren't any substitutes. That _really_ puts life and this sort of nonsense in perspective, y'know?)


It sure does. I hope you're starting to show improvement and over with the pneumonia. I came dangerously close to pneumonia with this last bout of sickness DH & I had. I'm on Plaquenil for my RA - is that what you're on?

Anyway, I hope you're over the hump now. And I agree... it puts things in perspective - some things just aren't as important after being that ill.


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm on methotrexate+prednisone at the moment. Seems to be working okay, though I'm slowly losing range of motion in my fingers and thumbs. The doc says he doesn't see that; I can _feel_ it when I type. 

MTX makes me more predisposed to pneumonia and other infections, but I will say that it's done marvels for my asthma. Apparently it's also a drug-of-last-resort for asthma. 'cept when I get sick, now I get sicker.

OTOH, I need to be able to walk/type/dress myself/comb my hair/etc. to hold down a job to make money and have health insurance in order to survive. The MTX allows me to function ...


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

I know what you mean. The Plaquenil has major side effects which I'm not happy with but at least I can live a fairly normal life again. How long are you on the Prednisone for?


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I'm sorry that she's selling the same things you do, at cheaper prices. I don't know what the answer is.


----------



## Feral Nature (Feb 21, 2007)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Maybe she won't show up again. Maybe she'll get athlete's foot really bad.



Yep, Karma is your friend :happy:


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

Update?



I am dying to know what happened!!!!!!


----------



## solidwoods (Dec 23, 2005)

Ken Scharabok said:


> Perhaps drop your prices down to what they cost you. That would force her to go even lower - increasing her loss. Then try to outlast her.


Very good idea.
Also add other inventory to hope for sales.
Also find crafts people that are looking for consignment sales and take in some of their inventory . You may be suprised how many crafts people are looking for sales areas.
If you can keep 3/4 inventory that's different than your competition (inventory they can't get) just watch your competition lean how to go broke.


----------

